# DSG DIY



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

I searched but couldn't find any threads from A3 owners having issues with DSG "slipping" between first and second when coming to and leaving a stop light etc., several posts on the MKV site described this problem, some mentioned that it could be a faulty mechatronic unit....anyway I had this issue with my DSG and it started a few months after I had my DSG flashed (I'm not trying to say there is a correlation some of the DSG flashes are supposed to help eliminate this problem). Anyway I performed the DSG adaptation procedure decsribed on the Ross-tech site 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...2E%29
and it worked like a charm, actually my DSG has never shifted this good or quickly, the adaptation had no effect on the DSG flash, launch control etc., if anything it seems like the flash is more effective now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: DSG DIY (VUUR32)*

What DSG flash do you have? What does this procedure do exactly?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so you need a vag cable to do this correct? hmmm i need to invest in one, i think it will be my next item...


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

dude i need to try it on my car, my dsg is soo broken lol
any one near me have vagcom access?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_dude i need to try it on my car, my dsg is soo broken lol
any one near me have vagcom access?

you might need the DSG fluid change... my car started to act up and i got worried that it was an issue, but after the change my DSG adapted to the fluid and is running fine... Still likes to delay shifts into 2nd sometimes... other then that its ok as long as it has warmed up. 
i still intend to do this just for the heck of it, and yes i have the HPA Stage 2 flash (its awesome btw )


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
you might need the DSG fluid change... my car started to act up and i got worried that it was an issue, but after the change my DSG adapted to the fluid and is running fine... Still likes to delay shifts into 2nd sometimes... other then that its ok as long as it has warmed up. 
i still intend to do this just for the heck of it, and yes i have the HPA Stage 2 flash (its awesome btw ) 

well actually i got my fluid change with a new mechatronic replaced @ 15k
its been running like this since then.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: DSG DIY (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_dude i need to try it on my car, my dsg is soo broken lol
any one near me have vagcom access?

Attached is a link to VAG COM locator:
http://vagcomlocator.com/tinc?...AGCOM


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_What DSG flash do you have? What does this procedure do exactly?

_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_What DSG flash do you have? What does this procedure do exactly?

I have the HPA stage 2 DSG flash. The procedure re-calibrates the DSG, while you perform the re-calibration (with the car running and your foot on the brake) you can feel the DSG moving as it adjusts tolerances, clutches etc....there a lot of "clunking" while you do this procedure and that's normal. After you are complete you will need to follow the test drive procedure.
Attached is the link to the process, I recommend opening up the link and printing the procedure to make things easier:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...2E%29
_Modified by VUUR32 at 7:04 AM 5-18-2009_


_Modified by VUUR32 at 6:13 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_dude i need to try it on my car, my dsg is soo broken lol
any one near me have vagcom access?

Buy me lunch and I will do this for you, I'm in Tustin.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*

hum... I might have to try this.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
Attached is the link to the process, I recommend opening up the link and printing the procedure to make things easier:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...G/02E) 5/11/2009


That link reads "no text..." for me; (5-18-2009) -I'm interested to read more though.
Anyone have a working link?


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAddict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_
That link reads "no text..." for me; (5-18-2009) -I'm interested to read more though.
Anyone have a working link?

No text here either.








Not to get too far off topic, but I actually just took my car in this morning to get the DSG 'clunk' checked out. 
Quick question if anyone could give me a quick answer. I forgot to switch it back to stock mode (running APR 91 right now), do you think it's gonna get reflashed at the dealer if they're messing with my DSG? I'm pissed I totally forgot to switch it back!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAddict* »_That link reads "no text..." for me; (5-18-2009) -I'm interested to read more though.
Anyone have a working link?


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_No text here either.









It's the same link as that in the very first post. Use that one instead.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
No text here either.








Not to get too far off topic, but I actually just took my car in this morning to get the DSG 'clunk' checked out. 
Quick question if anyone could give me a quick answer. I forgot to switch it back to stock mode (running APR 91 right now), do you think it's gonna get reflashed at the dealer if they're messing with my DSG? I'm pissed I totally forgot to switch it back!









would be more worried about them finding it and voiding your warranty...


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
would be more worried about them finding it and voiding your warranty...









Yeah, that's a problem too. Although I'm at about 49K so I guess it wouldn't be a total bust.








I dunno if I can even afford my car w/out a warranty. That, of course, is another thread.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
It's the same link as that in the very first post. Use that one instead.


yea, the closing parenthesis got left out of the link. HERE


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_
Yeah, that's a problem too. Although I'm at about 49K so I guess it wouldn't be a total bust.








I dunno if I can even afford my car w/out a warranty. That, of course, is another thread.









i feel your pain!







luckily i have 2 years after whats left of the new car warranty ends (got the car used at a dealer, same warranty for 2 more years (40,000km), just a 100 buck fee anytime work is done







) 
anyways back on topic, yeah i have not noticed anything completely odd with the tranny bucking or anything, once the car did jump gears very hard, but i have never had that issue since.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
would be more worried about them finding it and voiding your warranty...









This is not a warranty voiding issue, this is the same procedure that the dealer would perform first if you were having DSG trouble. 
Sorry about the bad link ^^^ fixed http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...2E%29




_Modified by VUUR32 at 6:13 PM 5-18-2009_


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VUUR32)*

So I just ran through this. Make sure you take your car for a 15 min drive to get it up to temp (check the temp in vag-com) and ran through the adaptions. OMG it makes some horrible sounds during the first couple








Seems like it is driving and shifting better for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was having a "jumping" and hard clutch activation on creep.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_So I just ran through this. Make sure you take your car for a 15 min drive to get it up to temp (check the temp in vag-com) and ran through the adaptions. OMG it makes some horrible sounds during the first couple








Seems like it is driving and shifting better for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was having a "jumping" and hard clutch activation on creep. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah those first few "clunks" were unexpected


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
This is not a warranty voiding issue, this is the same procedure that the dealer would perform first if you were having DSG trouble. 
Sorry about the bad link ^^^

i meant the ECU flash being unlocked and not in stock, i figured this was a VAG reset feature. sorry for the confusion


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*

^^^^ Oops my mistake, I thought you were talking about the DSG recalibration...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yeah those first few "clunks" were unexpected









when you say clunks.... how bad do you mean...?







lol


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

Well, I got the car back and they didn't touch my ECU







. They pretty much just said it's a standard thing (not so much a problem) with DSG's (which I expected to hear). Luckily I still have my chip in chip shape







.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (dkenn75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dkenn75* »_Well, I got the car back and they didn't touch my ECU







. They pretty much just said it's a standard thing (not so much a problem) with DSG's (which I expected to hear). Luckily I still have my chip in chip shape







.

woot!







good to hear!


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
when you say clunks.... how bad do you mean...?







lol

Not too bad, you perform the recalibration with the car running and in park and you can hear the DSG engaging and disengaging almost like you put it in reverse when you were rolling a bit...nothing to worry about but it was a surprise at first.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

can some one diagnose my problem ?
and would this recalibration would fix the issue, cause this issues right now making me starting to hate DSG lol
heres the thread i got on DSG forum but it dosent seems to get any comments or feedback.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4353952
please advice
thanks guys


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_can some one diagnose my problem ?
and would this recalibration would fix the issue, cause this issues right now making me starting to hate DSG lol
heres the thread i got on DSG forum but it dosent seems to get any comments or feedback.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4353952
please advice
thanks guys

Just try it. It's not going to hurt anything. Find someone with a vagcom if you don't have it. 
And an update on my experience. My "annoyance" with the DSG has been cured by this. I always chalked it up to one of those normal things (but none of the loaner cars with DSG showed the same normal behavior so I always believed something wasn't quite right)
Thanks a ton for posting this up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Just try it. It's not going to hurt anything. Find someone with a vagcom if you don't have it. 
And an update on my experience. My "annoyance" with the DSG has been cured by this. I always chalked it up to one of those normal things (but none of the loaner cars with DSG showed the same normal behavior so I always believed something wasn't quite right)
Thanks a ton for posting this up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

crossing fingers.
good luck guys


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Just try it. It's not going to hurt anything. Find someone with a vagcom if you don't have it. 
And an update on my experience. My "annoyance" with the DSG has been cured by this. I always chalked it up to one of those normal things (but none of the loaner cars with DSG showed the same normal behavior so I always believed something wasn't quite right)
Thanks a ton for posting this up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I finally posted something more worthwhile than Bewbs on the LOL thread....I think I'll buy myself a beer! 
Seriously I'm really glad that this is working for people, I had that little DSG "slip" and thought it was normal


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_can some one diagnose my problem ?
and would this recalibration would fix the issue, cause this issues right now making me starting to hate DSG lol
heres the thread i got on DSG forum but it dosent seems to get any comments or feedback.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4353952
please advice
thanks guys

the hard shifting when cold out is normal, let the thing warm up...
the rest does sound off, try the recab and see what happens


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
the hard shifting when cold out is normal, let the thing warm up...
the rest does sound off, try the recab and see what happens









thats what i figure because my brother has a GTI with dsg system. its smooth as silk


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_
thats what i figure because my brother has a GTI with dsg system. its smooth as silk

Are you FWD or Quattro? There is a difference in shifting and smoothness.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (VUUR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
Are you FWD or Quattro? There is a difference in shifting and smoothness.

he has an 06 according to his info on the side there, since the quattro 2.0t's were only out in 09 it must be FWD


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

do you guys know what would happen if performed wrong? is there even a wrong way to do this?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_do you guys know what would happen if performed wrong? is there even a wrong way to do this?

i don't think anything bad would happen... the problem might get worse, but of course if you are worried about it you could always ask your dealer to do it the next time the car is in.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
he has an 06 according to his info on the side there, since the quattro 2.0t's were only out in 09 it must be FWD









what he said FWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_do you guys know what would happen if performed wrong? is there even a wrong way to do this?

Just follow the instructions step by step and it should work. At each step, wait until the basic setting goes from "Off" to "On", and then wait 10-15 seconds more just in case, before proceeding to the next step.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Just follow the instructions step by step and it should work. At each step, wait until the basic setting goes from "Off" to "On", and then wait 10-15 seconds more just in case, before proceeding to the next step.

what about the driving part? is that important?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
what about the driving part? is that important?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















I did the driving part as instructed, the Ross-Tech Wiki also states:
"NOTE: If the test drive cannot be performed in the recommended way or the necessary time, any remaining adaptations will be performed automatically during normal driving."
I'm sure ether way works fine.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is good stuff. Now to get a VAG-COM...


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_This is good stuff. Now to get a VAG-COM...









Yeah I'd like to try this too but no VAG-COM here either, well I do have one sorta but yeah not the right version--stupid 08








I'd love to try this out, my car seems to be getting worse and worse--my mechatronics is fuxxxored I think


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I did this as well as the Throttle Body Alignment procedure for T1no earlier today and it seems to have (for now) cured his problems.


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_I did this as well as the Throttle Body Alignment procedure for T1no earlier today and it seems to have (for now) cured his problems.

soo far so good, but shifting while its cold is there but we know that is normal.
the shifts are a lot more crisp now.
lets just hope the fix are permanent.
soo yea, try it guys. 
thanks to yuppie, nice meeting you.
edit: i think he also did throttle body realignment 
.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by T1noandaudi at 7:08 PM 5/20/2009_


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (T1noandaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T1noandaudi* »_... the shifts are a lot more crisp now.
lets just hope the fix are permanent. ...

Always happy to help a fellow Audi driver. I hope this permanently solves your rough shifting issues too. If it does, I suspect that Penske forgot to perform the Basic Setting which is required after a Mechatronic replacement.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

how did you guys do the throttle body alignment?


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Always happy to help a fellow Audi driver. I hope this permanently solves your rough shifting issues too. If it does, I suspect that Penske forgot to perform the Basic Setting which is required after a Mechatronic replacement.

or gave up on 1st try.
cause they say something it doesnt take the setting, which what happen today, dint take it in 1st try.
will report back if the system revert back to the problems.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_how did you guys do the throttle body alignment?

By following these instructions:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde..._(TBA)
Use the last section, i.e., Drive by Wire using CAN.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hope i did it right...a few of them were always off even when i hit the on/off/next button


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_hope i did it right...a few of them were always off even when i hit the on/off/next button

I should have explained it better.
What I find is that you DON'T need to hit the On/Off/Next button.
As soon as you hit the "Tab" button on your keyboard OR click "Go!" (after you have typed in the correct three digit Group number), the process starts. If it shows ERROR. Just hit "Tab" or click "Go!" again.
For example, during the first setting, i.e., Group 061 - Transmission Tolerances (Engaged Calibration), after you hit "Tab" or click "Go!", you can hear and feel the DSG clutches clunking, and see the values on the Vag Com screen change, even though the Basic Setting is OFF.
When the Basic Setting shows ON, the process is done, and you don't hear or feel any more clunking. Then wait ten seconds just to be safe, and proceed to the next step.
So if you did not wait for the Basic Setting to go from OFF to ON, which takes a little while for at least the first two steps (i.e., Groups 061 and 060), then you did it wrong.


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 11:27 AM 5-21-2009_


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
I should have explained it better.
What I find is that you DON'T need to hit the On/Off/Next button.
As soon as you hit the "Tab" button on your keyboard OR click "Go!" (after you have typed in the correct three digit Group number), the process starts. If it shows ERROR. Just hit "Tab" or click "Go!" again.
For example, during the first setting, i.e., Group 061 - Transmission Tolerances (Engaged Calibration), after you hit "Tab" or click "Go!", you can hear and feel the DSG clutches clunking, and see the values on the Vag Com screen change, even though the Basic Setting is OFF.
When the Basic Setting shows ON, the process is done, and you don't hear or feel any more clunking. Then wait ten seconds just to be safe, and proceed to the next step.
So if you did not wait for the Basic Setting to go from OFF to ON, which takes a little while for at least the first two steps (i.e., Groups 061 and 060), then you did it wrong.

_Modified by A3_yuppie at 11:27 AM 5-21-2009_

Thanks for the explaination...i believe i did it write according to what you posted, but the ones that said error always said error no matter what i pushed. is that ok?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_Thanks for the explaination...i believe i did it write according to what you posted, but the ones that said error always said error no matter what i pushed. is that ok?

At which group(s) are you getting the error?


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
At which group(s) are you getting the error?

i don't remember. it was in the middle of the process. should i try it again?
seems like all my clicks and clunks are still there...nothing really changed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_
i don't remember. it was in the middle of the process. should i try it again?
seems like all my clicks and clunks are still there...nothing really changed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Yes you should try it again from the very beginning. Don't skip the check temperature step, i.e., Measuring Block 019.
I am guessing that it failed during the Clutch Adaptation step. For this step, it's EITHER Group 062 or 067, depending on your software version. For me and T1no, it was the latter. You probably got repeating ERRORS by trying Group 062. So when you get to this step, don't enter Group 062, just enter Group 067, and see if that works.
I am skipping work for a couple hours and getting a haircut in San Gabriel tomorrow. PM me if you want me to walk you through the whole process in person.


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
Yes you should try it again from the very beginning. Don't skip the check temperature step, i.e., Measuring Block 019.
I am guessing that it failed during the Clutch Adaptation step. For this step, it's EITHER Group 062 or 067, depending on your software version. For me and T1no, it was the latter. You probably got repeating ERRORS by trying Group 062. So when you get to this step, don't enter Group 062, just enter Group 067, and see if that works.
I am skipping work for a couple hours and getting a haircut in San Gabriel tomorrow. PM me if you want me to walk you through the whole process in person.

lol i did skip the temp check! i didn't know how to get to measuring block 019. i don't think i can meet up tomorrow because i can't take time off work. i work 830-530 trmw. but thanks for the offer!! i guess i just need to know how to do the temp step. and enter group 067 only....lol if you could be kind enough to teach me how to get to measuring block 019. thanks!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fune8oi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fune8oi* »_... i didn't know how to get to measuring block 019. ...

After you select the Automatic Transmission Module, just click on the Measuring Block button, and enter 019.








You do realize that your car needs to be running, i.e., engine idling, when you perform this process, right?


_Modified by A3_yuppie at 5:09 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
After you select the Automatic Transmission Module, just click on the Measuring Block button, and enter 019.








You do realize that your car needs to be running, i.e., engine idling, when you perform this process, right?
LOL yes i do. sorry about all the noob questions. but i want to make sure i do this right i guess. probably making it harder then it really is.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
After you select the Automatic Transmission Module, just click on the Measuring Block button, and enter 019.








You do realize that your car needs to be running, i.e., engine idling, when you perform this process, right?

_Modified by A3_yuppie at 5:09 PM 5-21-2009_

LOL
I tried this just with the ignition on, and was like WTF, nothing seems to be happening or looking like the instructions. Will try again this w/e.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

i tried it again. i think i got it this time. Thanks A3_yuppie for all your help!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (fune8oi)*

No problem. Glad you guys got your respective problems fixed.
Not to be mean, but some of you got to improve your reading comprehension skills.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_I did this as well as the Throttle Body Alignment procedure for T1no earlier today and it seems to have (for now) cured his problems.

T1no, how's your DSG doing?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I got issues... need help.
When I start up the car, everything looks fine. I put it into D, and drive. From start, the car jumps a little, then goes. As soon as I come to a stop, the gear selector in the DIS all start blinking and the check engine light comes on.







The only way I can get the car to go again is by turning it off, turn it on, then go.
Here's my logs:
Address 01: Engine
1 Fault Found:
005668 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!) 
P1624 - 008 - Implausible Signal
~~~~~~~
Address 02: Auto Trans
3 Faults Found:
17252 - Transmission Fluid Pressure Adaptation at Limit (Pressure too Low?) 
P0868 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
18223 - Pressure Control Valve 1 (N215): Short to Plus 
P1815 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON

18228 - Pressure Control Valve 2 (N216): Short to Plus 
P1820 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent - MIL ON

I'm hoping that letting the car sit for a few hours would clear this up, but I'm doubtful. Any assistance? Or does it look like I need a trip to the dealer. Also, would it be safe driving like this, or should I have it towed there. Thanks.










_Modified by krazyboi at 5:01 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sounds like a dead metatronics unit to me... hopefully your HPA flash does not get knocked out


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_sounds like a dead metatronics unit to me... hopefully your HPA flash does not get knocked out










don't tell me that...


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
don't tell me that...










well if i understand the DSG (which i don't lol) the metatronic unit is the brain/ECU of the DSG (and the 6 speed MT for some reason according to these training manuals i have







) so i would assume shift tables would be stored in there, and if was to be replaced there would go the flash correct?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
well if i understand the DSG (which i don't lol) the metatronic unit is the brain/ECU of the DSG (and the 6 speed MT for some reason according to these training manuals i have







) so i would assume shift tables would be stored in there, and if was to be replaced there would go the flash correct? 


No, I agree w/ your thinking, but I'm hoping that unit isn't dead.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
No, I agree w/ your thinking, but I'm hoping that unit isn't dead.



in that case i am sure HPA could help you out, but since they have no dealer networks yet... it might be hard... mail in the whole unit to them?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
in that case i am sure HPA could help you out, but since they have no dealer networks yet... it might be hard... mail in the whole unit to them?











At the dealer: um..when you get the mechatronic, can you please ship it to HPA, then have them ship it back to you, and install it? kthxbye.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
At the dealer: um..when you get the mechatronic, can you please ship it to HPA, then have them ship it back to you, and install it? kthxbye.


hahah they are like WTF?? ohh and dealer give me a rental for the 3 weeks it will take to be done kthxbye. lol


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Have you had anything done to the transmission lately? Other than the HPA flash? Fluid change?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_Have you had anything done to the transmission lately? Other than the HPA flash? Fluid change?


Nope, that's all I did. 


_Modified by krazyboi at 5:06 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

any news on the car? 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:12 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
any news on the car? 


Its at the dealer, hopefully hear something today. The SA said that they've had several ppl come in w/ similar issues. We'll see what they find out about mine.


_Modified by krazyboi at 5:09 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Its at the dealer, hopefully hear something today. The SA said that they've had several ppl come in w/ similar issues. We'll see what they find out about mine.
I got a new Mustang as my loaner. Blah.



at least i get a4's usually.. lol 


_Modified by tdotA3mike at 5:12 PM 6/10/2009_


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

Guys i;m trying to do this adaptation but i have some questions:
1) Where do i find the Control Module Software Version
2) After i click Go! in Adaption - Group 061 how do i know when the adaption for this group is done?
many thanks,
ANdi


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (influxsg)*

Re: #1
I don't know, but there are only two possiblities (i.e., either Group 062 or Group 067) for the Clutch Adaptation step, so try them both.
Re: #2
As I said on the previous page:

_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_At each step, wait until the basic setting goes from "Off" to "On", and then wait 10-15 seconds more just in case, before proceeding to the next step.

and

_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_When the Basic Setting shows ON, the process is done, and you don't hear or feel any more clunking. Then wait ten seconds just to be safe, and proceed to the next step.
So if you did not wait for the Basic Setting to go from OFF to ON, which takes a little while for at least the first two steps (i.e., Groups 061 and 060), then you did it wrong.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Its at the dealer, hopefully hear something today. The SA said that they've had several ppl come in w/ similar issues. We'll see what they find out about mine.

_Modified by krazyboi at 5:09 PM 6/10/2009_

KB, any diagnosis on your DSG yet?


----------



## influxsg (Jun 15, 2009)

I did this re-calibrating but at the final two modules:
Reset Values (Steering Wheel Paddle Installation) 
Group 063
and 
Reset Values (ESP & Tip Cruise Control Installation) 
Group 069
Only the OFF value appeared it never changed to ON, is this OK?
Also i've did the test drive and it seems that the gear changes are now smoother than before, as specially at low rpm in low gear(1->2, 2->3, 3->2)
Many thanks,
ANd


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
KB, any diagnosis on your DSG yet?


Dead Transmission Control Unit







Gotta have a new one ordered.


----------



## VUUR32 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Dead Transmission Control Unit







Gotta have a new one ordered.

Bummer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is this another name for mechtronics unit? or, better question will the replacement erase a DSG flash??


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
Bummer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is this another name for mechtronics unit? or, better question will the replacement erase a DSG flash??


I believe it is another name...not sure. And if so, the DSG flash would be erased...but I've been in the talks w/ HPA. Yea, depression has almost set in.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (influxsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *influxsg* »_I did this re-calibrating but at the final two modules:
Reset Values (Steering Wheel Paddle Installation) 
Group 063
and 
Reset Values (ESP & Tip Cruise Control Installation) 
Group 069
Only the OFF value appeared it never changed to ON, is this OK?

Did you try changing them to ON? I don't think it's a big deal, I actually skipped these two steps, because it's not like I installed paddles or the cruise control stalk.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Dead Transmission Control Unit







Gotta have a new one ordered.

That's sad news, especially since VAG does not stock many of these, so it takes a while to get one.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Dead Transmission Control Unit







Gotta have a new one ordered.



This makes me depressed.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
That's sad news, especially since VAG does not stock many of these, so it takes a while to get one.


Si....2 weeks at least.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_

This makes me depressed.


according to the audi transmission manual i got my hands on the 6speed has a mechtronics unit as well....







regardless i don't think this is an issue much anymore with the newer revisions of the DSG.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_... Not to be mean, but some of you got to improve your reading comprehension skills.

Okay, with reading glasses firmly in place, I'm happy to report I finally got around to fully applying the reset. It's great! I was a bit surprised to actually be able to feel the difference. Actually makes me think this should be part of scheduled maintenance. Okay, to be fair, it's not Night/Day, but it is more than marginal.
My DSG always overshot the throttle rev-matching, just a little bit, during downshifting. So it felt like it was accellerating a little bit. Now it's dead even.
Before the reset it was hard to get a 6-5 kick-down in Drive using just the throttle. It's not as easy as the A4's CVT (which drops down with the mere thought of throttle), but now I can do it w/o resorting to so much throttle it drops into 4th or 3rd.
Not a huge difference in D, but in Tip, it's definitely smoother through the 1-2-3 zone, where it was always and still is smooth in the 4-5-6 zone. 
Overall I'm happy.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

would this effect my ecu or dsg flash? i don't want to lose it


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_would this effect my ecu or dsg flash? i don't want to lose it

no have to reflash the module to lose it.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Dead Transmission Control Unit







Gotta have a new one ordered.

KB how many miles on your A3? what MY do u have? Do you drive a lot of stop n go traffic?
e


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

i just re-calibrated my dsg with the steps on the ross tech wiki and it REALLY does make a difference.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
KB how many miles on your A3? what MY do u have? Do you drive a lot of stop n go traffic?
e


65000. Early 2006. I have about 50/50 highway/city driving. There are occasional stop and go traffic, but its not terrible. Maybe like 10 min. of it each way to/from work.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

**** the sound that came when i was doing didn't sound pleasant at all!!!






















btw when i was reading through the direction.
069
[GO!] <--here i press go
....then i hear click click sound from the bottom of my car
[ON/OFF/NEXT]<---wtf do i do here? I see that button on top right corner i press but nothing happens. To the left of that button i see "on" "off" sometimes differ from different 06X.


----------



## knavinusa (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: (influxsg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *influxsg* »_I did this re-calibrating but at the final two modules:
Reset Values (Steering Wheel Paddle Installation) 
Group 063
and 
Reset Values (ESP & Tip Cruise Control Installation) 
Group 069
Only the OFF value appeared it never changed to ON, is this OK?
Also i've did the test drive and it seems that the gear changes are now smoother than before, as specially at low rpm in low gear(1->2, 2->3, 3->2)
Many thanks,
ANd

I wouldn't worry about it. These values didn't change to ON for me either, but the DSG definitely recalibrated itself. It shifts much quicker and more smoothly now.


----------



## unibrew (Jan 31, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *VUUR32* »_
> Bummer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Is this another name for mechtronics unit? or, better question will the replacement erase a DSG flash??
> 
> 
> I believe it is another name...not sure. And if so, the DSG flash would be erased...but I've been in the talks w/ HPA. Yea, depression has almost set in.


Hi there, was the replacement of mechatronic unit the successful fix for the problems you had ? My gearbox throws only the 17252 error, none other and all service guys are quite surprised seeing it . Not to mention that computer diagnostic at dealership suggested replacement of the whole gearbox ...


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm thinking i might do this adaptation.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

unibrew said:


> Hi there, was the replacement of mechatronic unit the successful fix for the problems you had ? My gearbox throws only the 17252 error, none other and all service guys are quite surprised seeing it . Not to mention that computer diagnostic at dealership suggested replacement of the whole gearbox ...


What year? If 2007ish, may be fixed under warranty. Get it done!


----------



## unibrew (Jan 31, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> What year? If 2007ish, may be fixed under warranty. Get it done!


Yep, 2007 but it's not an Audi but Golf V. Still, it is the same VW group so I would be interested what warranty may be valid that long?


----------



## unibrew (Jan 31, 2013)

ok, I googled a bit and you are probably writing about a warranty extension which was given to USA VW car owners for 10 years/100000 miles. Sadly, I'm in Poland . I'll double check though if any such extended warranty was possibly set for Europe or Poland.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

unibrew said:


> ok, I googled a bit and you are probably writing about a warranty extension which was given to USA VW car owners for 10 years/100000 miles. Sadly, I'm in Poland . I'll double check though if any such extended warranty was possibly set for Europe or Poland.


What extension is this?! lol My car isn't that old or have that many miles... good to know.


----------



## DP_Donnie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I did this today and it seemed to help make the low end 3-2, 2,1 shifts and the slow acceleration from 0 smoother!


----------

